# Food Porn.



## birdiex

What does everyone fancy riiiight now? Post a picture!

I want a.. Cheese & onion pasty from Greggs
https://www.greggs.co.uk/assets/Products/No-backgrounds/_resampled/croppedimage220220-Cheese-and-onion-no-background.jpg

& An XL bacon from Burger King
https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-_6EgBD_bseM/Tc3K338KmOI/AAAAAAAAALI/eMVwjfwamuE/s1600/XLBaconDblCheese.gif

When I get back from shopping, I expect to see a few pages worth of sexy food :rofl:


----------



## Lexilove

No mas, no mas haha
Vegan tortillas 

fruit salad


----------



## daydreamerx

i would literally kiss anyone that brought me some banoffee pie right now.... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:haha:

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_eCY12Us8438/SrirLYNwRVI/AAAAAAAAAw8/m0Pzv9WX1vw/s400/banofee+pie.jpg


----------



## _laura

https://photos.ireland.com/102151/yasai_cha_han_lrg.jpg

Wagamamas Cha Han


----------



## Kaisma

Greek salad and good steak!!!
 



Attached Files:







greek_salad.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 1









steak.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rachyroux

chicken breast wrapped in parma ham with soft cheese in the middle *drool*

then a caramel slice from our local delicatessen, best in the world. 

And mcnuggets. Any day, at any time of day. With BBQ sauce. I obviously don't eat these weekly or anything but man I wish I could!

So hungry now.
 



Attached Files:







chicken.jpg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 1









caramel slice.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 1









nuggets.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JLFKJS

I officially hate this thread. I'M STARVING! lol

Lets see what I can find



A crunchwrap surpreme

Om nom nom nom nom!!! :smug:


----------



## mariep

*This is a terrible thread, but I hope it goes on and on and on forever!  *
I just ate and now I want more :(

1. So I want that.
https://i54.tinypic.com/2928plk.jpg

2. Lick.
https://i52.tinypic.com/zn69m8.jpg

3. Nom Nom
https://i54.tinypic.com/2hpqgyb.jpg

4. OMGGG
https://i55.tinypic.com/2irs110.jpg

:munch:


----------



## Rachyroux

mariep - I nearly drooled at number three. what is this, I want one!


----------



## mariep

Rachyroux said:


> mariep - I nearly drooled at number three. what is this, I want one!

Its a sno cone silly :)


----------



## daydreamerx

Rachyroux said:


> mariep - I nearly drooled at number three. what is this, I want one!

i think i want everything she posted...:haha:


----------



## Rachyroux

I do not think we get those here,..or maybe I live in a hole. Why do we not get them here, they look fantastic!


----------



## JLFKJS

mariep said:


> Rachyroux said:
> 
> 
> mariep - I nearly drooled at number three. what is this, I want one!
> 
> Its a sno cone silly :)Click to expand...


I want one so bad! I'm about to take a hammer to some ice cubes.


----------



## mariep

I've wanted a sno cone for ages!! And there everywhere around my town, plus I use to work at one so that makes me want it moreeee!!!!

I don't know why you don't have them. That really sucks :(


----------



## mariep

I told you this was a terrible thread. Because honestly I could keep posting 
everything I have ever wanted and it would make us all sad...


----------



## Chrissy7411

Sesame Chicken.
https://www.kiterestaurant.com/image/Sesame-Chicken.jpg
White Rice.
https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1437/4731242537_baa8814599.jpg
Chick Fil A chicken nuggets and waffle fries.
https://www.grubgrade.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/img_19261.jpg
https://lesliesfreebies.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/chick-fil-a-waffle-potato-fries.jpg
:munch:

ETA: EVERYTHING on this page!!! https://www.google.com/search?um=1&...sch&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=g10&oq=&q=cheesecake :cloud9:


----------



## mariep

i'm sorry

https://i56.tinypic.com/309nfxx.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/14uvq0m.jpg

&&& what I want the most

https://i54.tinypic.com/2q1xj0k.jpg

:cry: there so beautiful :(


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

ooo i like this thread! those snow cones look AMAZING! 

I REALLY want..... chicken chowmein, washed down with a kfc oreo krushem... ooo YESSSS!!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







chicken chowmein.jpg
File size: 90.9 KB
Views: 0









krushem.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 245


----------



## merakola

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3645/3458894563_7e30ce77a1.jpg

https://www.kentislandcrab.com/catalog/103.jpg

https://whosoeverdesires.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/fish-and-chips-platter1.jpg

^^^^^
^^^^^ I have an interview today and if ( i mean when :haha:) I get the job im totallly asking the DH to get me this!!!:haha:


----------



## Chrissy7411

I want it all!!! :brat:


----------



## mariep

See these are the kinda threads that should keep going and get tons of views and tons of pages.


----------



## Chrissy7411

mariep said:


> See these are the kinda threads that should keep going and get tons of views and tons of pages.

I second that. :munch:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

This thread is just making me super hungry and i dont know what to cook for tea, i cant even be bothered to cook, i just want my chicken chowmein :(


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol I'll have what everyone else is having!! :) :haha: I want some MF Chinese food!!

https://www.google.com/m/search?q=e...&source=mog&csll=&action=&ltoken=6ab18e04#i=3

https://www.google.com/m/search?sit...&rst=&htf=&his=&maction=&q=orange+chicken#i=4

https://www.google.com/m/search?sit...his=&maction=&q=white+rice+with+soy+sause#i=3

I'm on my iPod so I can't post a direct image :/


----------



## dreabae

General Tso's, Plain fried rice, and broccoli mmmm

https://i54.tinypic.com/2ebb8cg.jpg

Hershey pie 

https://i54.tinypic.com/29p2b7t.jpg

lasagna 

https://i53.tinypic.com/2cz9f6w.jpg

I need to stop. Im soo ungry and cant eat for an hour because I woke up late and I have to take stupid Iron pills =(


----------



## JLFKJS

I'll just leave this here


----------



## mariep

You just had to put the Hershey Pie up, didn't you....


----------



## dreabae

:haha: youuu lovee it


----------



## SabrinaB

https://www.triosfoodservice.com/images/h-perogies.jpg
https://www.salaciouslyintellectual.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/fries.jpg
Perogies & Chilli Cheese frieees, i'm sooo hungry after looking through this thread! :haha:


----------



## Emily louise

NANDOS NANDOS NANDOS !!!!!!!!
https://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd389/emilylouisex1/images.jpg
DOUBLE CHICKEN PITTA WITH CHIPS AND RICE 

https://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd389/emilylouisex1/hgyujhn.jpg
XTRA PERI PERI CHICKEN

https://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd389/emilylouisex1/uihd.jpg
CHOCLATE CAKE 



I MIGHT ACTUALLY NIP TO NANDOS NOW ITS ONLY ROUND THE CORNER :)


----------



## merakola

SabrinaB said:


> https://www.salaciouslyintellectual.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/fries.jpg
> Perogies & Chilli Cheese frieees, i'm sooo hungry after looking through this thread! :haha:

O M G :shock: I would soooooooooooo love this right now :shock:


----------



## JLFKJS

:haha:



And yummmm, I wish I had a can of beans right now


----------



## merakola

:cry:i am soooo hungry now


----------



## JLFKJS

I want chick-fil-a thanks to Chrissy. lol


----------



## merakola

lol Im going to be thinking about chilli cheese fries alllllllllllllllllllllllllll day now:wacko:


----------



## Srrme

I REALLY want one of these. 

https://www.mypartyplanner.com/common/d_images/products/00/05/2C/image_339040.jpg


----------



## x__amour

https://i54.tinypic.com/346b1fm.jpg

Oh God. I want some so bad. :cry:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol I think that I'm wishing I wasn't so broke right now so I could go get...Chinese food, that burger fries and milkshake that shannon just posted because shes mean like that  and some yummy ben and jerrys ice cream...Half baked!! :)


----------



## x__amour

I can't even have it because it doesn't exist here in Colorado until September! :cry:


----------



## kattsmiles

x__amour said:


> I can't even have it because it doesn't exist here in Colorado until September! :cry:

No Steak and Shake?! If I could, I'd mail you some right at this moment! YOU POOR THING!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I don't even know what steak an shake is :dohh:


----------



## birdiex

Oh my god. Come back from shopping and this is what I see :haha: Yummy!

I had Cheese and Onion toasties with salad and chips for lunch, and we bought an extra large chocolate sponge in morrissons.

https://www.expressgiftservice.co.uk/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/f/_/f.jpg

Now you know what I'M doing tonight :haha:


----------



## Chrissy7411

I'm with Skye, wth is steak and shake? :lol:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Oh my gosh Paige... Can I have a piece?!


----------



## birdiex

Only if you could win against me in a fistfight! :wink: :rofl:


----------



## mariep

Well we all know who the fatty in here is, and its ME!!! :winkwink:

https://i51.tinypic.com/2whpnnk.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/juyb2t.jpg


no more food posting for me.


----------



## Chrissy7411

mariep said:


> https://i55.tinypic.com/juyb2t.jpg

OMG I WANT IT... NOW! :shock:


----------



## SapphireCrush

https://www.groceryshopforfree.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/McDonalds-Fries.jpg
https://www.ezrapoundcake.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/skillet-apple-pie-1.jpg
https://organictobe.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/yogurt-parfait.jpg
https://ayeshahaq.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/chow.jpg
https://images.inmagine.com/img/foodcollection/fdc_single23/fdc934347.jpg


mmmm food :cloud9:


----------



## x__amour

kattsmiles said:


> No Steak and Shake?! If I could, I'd mail you some right at this moment! YOU POOR THING!

I KNOW. :cry:
I grew up with it in Illinois, definitely suffering withdraws! They're finally, finally bringing them to Colorado this September, so excited! :D 



Skyebo said:


> I don't even know what steak an shake is :dohh:

It's so delicious! It's, hm. They make these steak burgers which are delicious and the best fries ever! They're selective like In n Out though, they're only on the east/midwest coast, though FINALLY expanding to the west! Starting with Colorado! :smug:



Chrissy7411 said:


> I'm with Skye, wth is steak and shake? :lol:

You have them in Texas! Try and find the closest and one and try them! OMG. You will not regret them! So hungry...


----------



## mariep

Chrissy7411 said:


> mariep said:
> 
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/juyb2t.jpg
> 
> OMG I WANT IT... NOW! :shock:Click to expand...

Sooo do I. I can't wait till our fair comes to town in August, I'm so gonna get one. I don't care if I'm huge, I'm gonna pig out on that and multiple other things.


----------



## SabrinaB

They always play commercials for steak & shake on tv, and we don't even haaave them in Canada!!! I'm definitely going on a hunt for one next time my gramma takes me shopping in the states! :thumbup:


----------



## jc_catt

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d1/Chow_mein_1_by_yuen.jpg
Some Chow mein....
https://soupsandwichgo.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/bologna-cheese-wedge.jpg
BOLOGNA SANDWHICH!!!!
https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTRDjBR3YjGLa_0SyIIvQpclXOVme8UyAlKJAoy6LnHtRRmQgqYsQ&t=1
SMOOOORES!!!!<--- I blame Andrea...
https://blogs.majic.com/files/2011/04/macaroni-and-cheese-and-ketchup.jpg
MAC N CHEESE WITH KETCHUUUUP! :D


----------



## LovingMommy10

Ok Marie :friends: , your deff having a girl :pink: with all that numnumnum SWEET stuff :haha:
&& I can tell we all have a thing for chinese good Mmmm, This thread is torture lol...

Whatttt do I want? Hmmm.. 

Start off with Cheetos!


Then some, pizza<3


Then have some Outbackkkk!


With a slurpee on the side


And for dessert, CHEESECAKE!!



nomnomnom!! :munch::yipee:


----------



## dreabae

I cant wait. OH is buying me chinese food tonight!!


----------



## SabrinaB

dreabae said:


> I cant wait. OH is buying me chinese food tonight!!

I'm going over to the mall food court on my break to get some :haha:
this thread makes me sooo hungry!


----------



## dreabae

SabrinaB said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> I cant wait. OH is buying me chinese food tonight!!
> 
> I'm going over to the mall food court on my break to get some :haha:
> this thread makes me sooo hungry!Click to expand...

Right?! I wish I could order it right now.


----------



## MommaBear90

Oooh I had one of these today :D

https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/th_BananaSplit2.jpg

And this is what else i've had:
https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/th_cocoroos.jpg

https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/th_Peaches.jpg

https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/th_cheetos.jpg

https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/th_hot-dog.jpg



This is what I'm drooling over...

https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/Pizza_Hut_Pizza_49a0ddf5e6fc7.jpg
Pizza Hut pan pepperoni I work(ed) at pizza hut.. will NEVER get sick of it

https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/pecancheese.jpg
Turtle Cheesecake for dessert :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## dreabae

MommaBear90 said:


> Oooh I had one of these today :D
> 
> https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/th_BananaSplit2.jpg
> 
> And this is what else i've had:
> https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/th_cocoroos.jpg
> 
> https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/th_Peaches.jpg
> 
> https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/th_cheetos.jpg
> 
> https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/th_hot-dog.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm drooling over...
> 
> https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/Pizza_Hut_Pizza_49a0ddf5e6fc7.jpg
> Pizza Hut pan pepperoni I work(ed) at pizza hut.. will NEVER get sick of it
> 
> https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/pecancheese.jpg
> Turtle Cheesecake for dessert :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

All I ate first half of my pregnancy was pizza hut :haha:


----------



## mariep

I want Outback Steakhouse :(


----------



## dreabae

hey marieee.....

look at this cheeseee cake

https://i51.tinypic.com/2jaby37.jpg


----------



## MommaBear90

Pizza Hut cinni-sticks are also amazing *drool* ugh.. i haven't had pizza hut in a week since my dr. told me I shouldn't work and I think I'm having withdrawls..


----------



## LovingMommy10

Oh and ill take 3 of these, m&m, oreos, and crunch! :thumbup:


----------



## dreabae

LovingMommy10 said:


> Oh and ill take 3 of these, m&m, oreos, and crunch! :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 228441

soooo good!


----------



## mariep

Cheesecake War!!!

https://i51.tinypic.com/2q8tveo.jpg

https://i52.tinypic.com/a1r41t.jpg

Mmm Oreo Cheesecake
https://i56.tinypic.com/2vc93t3.jpg

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## dreabae

mariep said:


> Cheesecake War!!!
> 
> https://i51.tinypic.com/2q8tveo.jpg
> 
> https://i52.tinypic.com/a1r41t.jpg
> 
> Mmm Oreo Cheesecake
> https://i56.tinypic.com/2vc93t3.jpg
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## LovingMommy10

Its raining cheesecake :wohoo: hallalua :wohoo: its rainging cheese cake!! :wohoo:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol I still like my Oreo peanut butter cheese cake!!! (except mine doesn't have the chocolate on top that looks amazing)

https://www.google.com/m/search?q=p...&source=mog&csll=&action=&ltoken=c898f864#i=1


----------



## mariep

Ummmm I'll take a bite out of everything on this damn thread.


----------



## mariep

lovingmommy10 said:


> its raining cheesecake :wohoo: Hallalua :wohoo: Its rainging cheese cake!! :wohoo:

&#9616;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9612;
&#9616;&#9608;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9600;&#9472;&#9472;&#9604;&#9472;&#9472;&#9600;&#9608;&#9472;&#9600;&#9608;&#9600;&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9472;&#9472;&#9600;&#9608;&#9604;&#9612;
&#9616;&#9608;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9600;&#9604;&#9472;&#9472;&#9600;&#9472;&#9472;&#9604;&#9608;&#9604;&#9472;&#9600;&#9472;&#9604;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9600;&#9612;
&#9616;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9608;&#9608;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9604;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9612;


----------



## MommaBear90

Oh these oreo cheesecakes are going to be the death of me. I want sooooooooo bad now and idk where I'd find one here. Evil girls! :devil: ;)


----------



## Shanelley

OMG I want!
I am sooooooooooo hungry now. This thread is dangerous, almost as dangerous as the food chanel. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh :wacko:


----------



## mariep

Skyebo said:


> Lol I still like my Oreo peanut butter cheese cake!!! (except mine doesn't have the chocolate on top that looks amazing)
> 
> https://www.google.com/m/search?q=p...&source=mog&csll=&action=&ltoken=c898f864#i=1

Pshhh thats a loser of a cheesecake hahaha.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

mariep said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Lol I still like my Oreo peanut butter cheese cake!!! (except mine doesn't have the chocolate on top that looks amazing)
> 
> https://www.google.com/m/search?q=p...&source=mog&csll=&action=&ltoken=c898f864#i=1
> 
> Pshhh thats a loser of a cheesecake hahaha.Click to expand...

Well atleast I can eat it right now  hahahah you can't have those pictures to eat!!


----------



## LovingMommy10

mariep said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Lol I still like my Oreo peanut butter cheese cake!!! (except mine doesn't have the chocolate on top that looks amazing)
> 
> https://www.google.com/m/search?q=p...&source=mog&csll=&action=&ltoken=c898f864#i=1
> 
> Pshhh thats a loser of a cheesecake hahaha.Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Shanelley

I have nothing to eat... :( 
:L


----------



## mariep

Skyebo said:


> mariep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Lol I still like my Oreo peanut butter cheese cake!!! (except mine doesn't have the chocolate on top that looks amazing)
> 
> https://www.google.com/m/search?q=p...&source=mog&csll=&action=&ltoken=c898f864#i=1
> 
> Pshhh thats a loser of a cheesecake hahaha.Click to expand...
> 
> Well atleast I can eat it right now  hahahah you can't have those pictures to eat!!Click to expand...

I can too. You don't know me. I went to Hogwarts. I can use my wand all over that shiiiz. 

...don't be jealous.


----------



## Shanelley

I have nothing to eat... :( 
:L


----------



## Shanelley

Ah it posted twice


----------



## LovingMommy10

I have hershey creme pie! For tonight but im waiting till after dinner, like a good girl!

https://ww1.prweb.com/prfiles/2006/09/10/435856/EdwardsHersheys.JPG


----------



## LovingMommy10

Shanelley said:


> Ah it posted twice

Ahahaha we get it! jk :hugs:


----------



## mariep

LovingMommy10 said:


> I have hershey creme pie! For tonight but im waiting till after dinner, like a good girl!
> 
> https://ww1.prweb.com/prfiles/2006/09/10/435856/EdwardsHersheys.JPG

Oh my freaking gawwwwd. I hates you.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

mariep said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mariep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Lol I still like my Oreo peanut butter cheese cake!!! (except mine doesn't have the chocolate on top that looks amazing)
> 
> https://www.google.com/m/search?q=p...&source=mog&csll=&action=&ltoken=c898f864#i=1
> 
> Pshhh thats a loser of a cheesecake hahaha.Click to expand...
> 
> Well atleast I can eat it right now  hahahah you can't have those pictures to eat!!Click to expand...
> 
> I can too. You don't know me. I went to Hogwarts. I can use my wand all over that shiiiz.
> 
> ...don't be jealous.Click to expand...

No way?! :o I'm so jealous!!!! Hahah. Do a spell and make some Ben and Jerrys be in my freezer?! Please!!


----------



## mariep

I changed my current feeling to Horny because were looking at Food Porn! Ooooo


----------



## mariep

Skyebo said:


> mariep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mariep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Lol I still like my Oreo peanut butter cheese cake!!! (except mine doesn't have the chocolate on top that looks amazing)
> 
> https://www.google.com/m/search?q=p...&source=mog&csll=&action=&ltoken=c898f864#i=1
> 
> Pshhh thats a loser of a cheesecake hahaha.Click to expand...
> 
> Well atleast I can eat it right now  hahahah you can't have those pictures to eat!!Click to expand...
> 
> I can too. You don't know me. I went to Hogwarts. I can use my wand all over that shiiiz.
> 
> ...don't be jealous.Click to expand...
> 
> No way?! :o I'm so jealous!!!! Hahah. Do a spell and make some Ben and Jerrys be in my freezer?! Please!!Click to expand...

Nopeeee!:muaha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Oh Marie you bitch! Fine! I'll just block your wands powers because I am a ghost and cab block energy!! Lol that made no sence :dohh: :haha:


----------



## dreabae

GIRLS! im in a pickle :dohh: Chinese food or applebees?

This is mine and OHs first actual date where we went somewhere without anyone else to sit and eat :haha:


----------



## mariep

&#8226;(&#9829;).&#8226;*´¨`*&#8226;&#9829;&#8226;(&#9733;)Magical Powers!!(&#9733;)&#8226;&#9829;&#8226;*´¨`*&#8226;.(&#9829;)&#8226;


----------



## LovingMommy10

Chinese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mariep

dreabae said:


> GIRLS! im in a pickle :dohh: Chinese food or applebees?
> 
> This is mine and OHs first actual date where we went somewhere without anyone else to sit and eat :haha:

lol if we choose you will just choose what you want anyways. but applebees.
mmm spinich dip!!! damn!


----------



## LovingMommy10

mariep said:


> ().*´¨`*(&#9733;)Magical Powers!!(&#9733;)*´¨`*.()

Nott the text art :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

dreabae said:


> GIRLS! im in a pickle :dohh: Chinese food or applebees?
> 
> This is mine and OHs first actual date where we went somewhere without anyone else to sit and eat :haha:

Chinese!!!! :)


----------



## LovingMommy10

mariep said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> GIRLS! im in a pickle :dohh: Chinese food or applebees?
> 
> This is mine and OHs first actual date where we went somewhere without anyone else to sit and eat :haha:
> 
> lol if we choose you will just choose what you want anyways. but applebees.
> mmm spinich dip!!! damn!Click to expand...

Oh, damn... the spinich dip.
Thats tough...


----------



## dreabae

mariep said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> GIRLS! im in a pickle :dohh: Chinese food or applebees?
> 
> This is mine and OHs first actual date where we went somewhere without anyone else to sit and eat :haha:
> 
> lol if we choose you will just choose what you want anyways. but applebees.
> mmm spinich dip!!! damn!Click to expand...

:haha: no im soo indecisive. lol

And OH is too.

We shouldnt have to make hard decisions like where we wanna eat :rofl:


----------



## dreabae

Skyebo said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> GIRLS! im in a pickle :dohh: Chinese food or applebees?
> 
> This is mine and OHs first actual date where we went somewhere without anyone else to sit and eat :haha:
> 
> Chinese!!!! :)Click to expand...

General tsos or ribs soooo hard :cry:


----------



## mariep

LovingMommy10 said:


> mariep said:
> 
> 
> ().*´¨`*(&#9733;)Magical Powers!!(&#9733;)*´¨`*.()
> 
> Nott the text art :dohh::dohh::dohh:Click to expand...

(0 0)
.oOO (_).
&#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;
&#9553; Shutup You LIke It!!!..&#9553;
&#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9565;
-oOO
..|__|__|
. || ||
. ooO Ooo


----------



## LovingMommy10

AHHH,!!! *Walmart Ice Cream Event 
Dates: 7/2/2011 - 7/2/2011
Stop by the Bright Ideas Station at your local participating Walmart for a cool treat. Get low prices everyday on everything, plus a free sample of NESTLÉ® DRUMSTICK® LIL&#8217; DRUMS&#8482; Sundae Cones while supplies last.*


----------



## mariep

LovingMommy10 said:


> AHHH,!!! *Walmart Ice Cream Event
> Dates: 7/2/2011 - 7/2/2011
> Stop by the Bright Ideas Station at your local participating Walmart for a cool treat. Get low prices everyday on everything, plus a free sample of NESTLÉ® DRUMSTICK® LIL DRUMS Sundae Cones while supplies last.*

You just had to post this, didn't you.


----------



## mariep

Why did this thread end! It must continue!!!


----------



## dreabae

I choose chinese because I totally forgot I had baby class :dohh: and ran out of the house. haahaha


----------



## vinteenage

Dip n' Dots pleaseee!
https://tarynwyatt.homestead.com/files/DippinDots/dots2.jpg


----------



## mariep

I want some Dip N Dots. I just stared at that for so long. Hypnotizing colors.


----------



## vinteenage

Finn and I were enjoying the "Rainbow Ice" flavor yesterday! :haha: He'd cry when I put the spoon to my mouth instead of his.

(And then I had a sugared up 7 month old all day.)


----------



## dreabae

Where in the world did you find dip n dots? I thought you could only get them at darien lake!!!


----------



## x__amour

There at a lot of amusement parks. :flower:


----------



## MommaBear90

Nooo dip n dots are EVERYWHERE! lol banana split flavor is amaaaaazing


----------



## Hotbump

you can also find them at malls...im having mcdonalds in a couple of minutes :)


----------



## dreabae

x__amour said:


> There at a lot of amusement parks. :flower:

:haha: Darien lake is the only one ive really been too. Besides disney.


----------



## SabrinaB

they have dip n dot machines at the malls here, i alwaaays get them when i go to the movies :haha:


----------



## mariep

The only one they have here is at a Water Park.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I off to eat some mint chocolate chip icecream from our local creamery- humboldt creamery! And double stuff oreos!! Mmmm. With a giant glass of milk!

https://www.google.com/m/search?sit...1&ei=slENToimKou2qQOhmM3wAQ&ved=0CBYQBSgA#i=6

https://www.google.com/m/search?sit...=&htf=&his=&maction=&q=double+stuff+oreos#i=0

https://www.google.com/m/search?sit...&rst=&htf=&his=&maction=&q=glass+of+milk#i=11


----------



## Shanelley

Aw man i want Mc Donalds!!


----------



## AriannasMama

I want this sweet slice of heaven (minus the peppers and plus mozzarella cheese)

https://www.rachelleb.com/images/2007/09/portillos_italian_beef.jpg


----------



## Srrme

I want this. 

https://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop-img/1232984293355.jpg


----------



## Darlin65

I don't even know what to post on here because everything that has been posted looks delicious:brat: Already sent DF out for Mcdonalds tonight and I am trying to not eat everything in Mamma's cabinets while we are staying lol No clue why but ever since we started TTC and I started my vitamins and such I could literally eat people out of house and home:haha:Like there is stuff on here I didn't even think of before getting on here and I was already starving for anything and everything lol What's even worse is I am watching the food network:cry:Well :munch:off to the kitchen:rofl:


----------



## Darlin65

By george I've got it!!!:rofl: I want a deep fried Philly sushi roll from our local sushi rock!! It's deep fried with salmon, cream cheese, and either avocado or cucumber omnomnomnom:munch: I could eat my weight in it! And it has the best sauce!:cry: I want it!


https://ironchefsusa.com/album/pictures/menu/47_l.jpg


----------



## Sophie1234

I want everything salty! At the minute my cravings are:
Mcdonalds fries! I know there so bad but im eating them about 3 times a week (I just cant help myself!) 

Walkers ready salted! Yum Yum!

Then a bottle of orange lucozade to wash it down with!! HEAVEN!
 



Attached Files:







fries.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 0









crisps.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 111









lucozade.jpg
File size: 2.7 KB
Views: 111


----------



## Rachyroux

*So hungry*


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Oh wow, you ladies have made me soooooo hungry!

I just have to say, why doesn't the UK sell Smores?? I love them!!!!!!! I want one!!!!


----------



## amysra

Aww this thread is so nasty!
I could eat everything right now :( 
I was just saying I wanna go to an all-you-can-eat buffet place so i can just eat everything!
Sophie1234- TOTALLY agree with the McDonalds fries! Awh they're so good when they're all salty! yumyum :D


----------



## xxsteffyxx

nah, it's all about BK fries... crispy!!! x


----------



## vinteenage

Yeah I had Dip n' Dots at an amusement park the other day but they sell them prepackaged in machines at the mall.


----------



## mariep

I want these Breadsticks so bad & all to myself too! No sharing lol.
https://i56.tinypic.com/35d1f1e.jpg

and these but I would also love there Chicken Quesadilla
https://i54.tinypic.com/28bqzwm.jpg


----------



## merakola

i would kill for this right now :wacko:
https://ww1.prweb.com/prfiles/2006/09/10/435856/EdwardsButterfinger.JPG 

*butterfinger cream pie*


----------



## charlotte88

mariep said:


> I want these Breadsticks so bad & all to myself too! No sharing lol.
> https://i56.tinypic.com/35d1f1e.jpg
> 
> and these but I would also love there Chicken Quesadilla
> https://i54.tinypic.com/28bqzwm.jpg

i had a chicken quasadillas from taco bell for lunch today!! nomnom 

xx


----------



## amy123xx

I actually hate all of you right now! 
ive just had a hotdog and now looked at this post and starving again! :munch:
I just cant stop eating! :dohh:

what i really fancy right now.

- Garlic & Herb Breaded Mushrooms 

- Chicken & Ribs With Chips

and maybeeeee a Chocolate Fdge Brownie Sundae. mmmmmm

orrr a Dominos Pepperoni Passion Pizza!

what i would give to have it right now!! :brat:

xx
 



Attached Files:







musah.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 1









df.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2









dsc02791.jpg
File size: 74.4 KB
Views: 2









images.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 2


----------



## amy123xx

xxsteffyxx said:


> nah, it's all about BK fries... crispy!!! x

got to agree on that one!
BK fries are soo much more tastier! yummmm. 

xx


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Ahhhh my stomach is growling!! Lol I'm thinking an everything bagel with cream cheese and some frosted flakes!! Mmmm :haha:


https://www.google.com/m/search?q=e...&source=mog&csll=&action=&ltoken=e34fa8d4#i=1

https://www.google.com/m/search?sit...his=&maction=&q=frosted+flakes+with+milk#i=14


----------



## merakola

Skyebo said:


> Ahhhh my stomach is growling!! Lol I'm thinking an everything bagel with cream cheese and some frosted flakes!! Mmmm :haha:
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/m/search?q=e...&source=mog&csll=&action=&ltoken=e34fa8d4#i=1
> 
> https://www.google.com/m/search?sit...his=&maction=&q=frosted+flakes+with+milk#i=14

I havent had frosted flakes in like 2 years!!! :shock: I would love some

fruity pebbles tho 

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2235/2234134255_812be788a5.jpg


----------



## we can't wait

Fruity Pebbles are SO good :)


----------



## merakola

we can't wait said:


> Fruity Pebbles are SO good :)

I knowwwww :shock: I think ill tell DH to pick up 3 boxes from the store when he gets off.:happydance:


----------



## mariep

mariep said:


> i had a chicken quasadillas from taco bell for lunch today!! nomnom
> 
> xx

How rude of you for telling me!! Haha :haha: I had one like 6 days ago and it was the best one I've tasted in my life. I think I need to put what I want in my status on facebook so my boyfriend gets the hint. But sadly, I know he won't. :growlmad:


----------



## amysra

Was watching come dine with me earlier..
And now I NEED to have banoffee pie!
Like now!


----------



## Rachyroux

I don't like banoffee but those breaded brie cheese things looked good. nomnom


----------



## AriannasMama

Spicy crispy chicken sandwich with chipotle mayo and sweet potato fries from the Cheesecake Factory

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-rpi-1lwdfW4/TfjH8KcTqxI/AAAAAAAAAKc/UAi2VZFF8Ys/s400/dailyyummi0614.JPG


----------



## daydreamerx

amysra said:


> Was watching come dine with me earlier..
> And now I NEED to have banoffee pie!
> Like now!

ME TOO ITS SO UNFAIR!!! i went all the way to Waitrose and they didnt even have any do you know how upsetting this was! :cry:


----------



## amysra

daydreamerx said:


> amysra said:
> 
> 
> Was watching come dine with me earlier..
> And now I NEED to have banoffee pie!
> Like now!
> 
> ME TOO ITS SO UNFAIR!!! i went all the way to Waitrose and they didnt even have any do you know how upsetting this was! :cry:Click to expand...

I would have cried! Trying to hint to OH to go get me some but I don't think it's worked :( x


----------



## SisterRose

Anyone ever seen Msn VS Food? :rofl: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImZnt67pgQE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFPDJPWqtW8

https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l7f4dmXW0k1qd4kbro1_500.jpg


----------



## SisterRose

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqIWPvCgi9g&feature=related

Wtf!


----------



## JLFKJS

Just ate one of these, I could eat a whole box lol


----------



## JLFKJS

omg..


I want some waffles. :wacko:


----------



## MommaBear90

Here's what I had today:

https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/BigHotHamCheese_LunchDinner.jpg
OH and I went to Hardees for his lunchbreak. Hot ham n swiss. OMG
N french fries smothered in Mayo and BBQ sauce. Unsweetened Ice Tea to drink

https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/alg_lasagna.jpg
My grandma is making lasagna for supper tonight and invited us over. I LOOOOOOVE her lasagna. Anything tomato sauce, noodles, hamburger and TONS of melted cheese is pretty much the shit this pregnancy. Baby girl is gonna come out with a little curly mustache and mario overalls I think. 


AAAAAAAND my craving for the day:
https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/2543364351_Sonic_CherryLimeade_xlarge.jpg

An ice cold Sonic Cherry Limeade. OMG I would BATHE in this and drink it with a swim noodle.


----------



## merakola

MommaBear90 said:


> AAAAAAAND my craving for the day:
> https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/2543364351_Sonic_CherryLimeade_xlarge.jpg
> 
> An ice cold Sonic Cherry Limeade. OMG I would BATHE in this and drink it with a swim noodle.

OMG i wanted one of these for like ever!! But the sonic where I live is like a hour away :cry: and i would have to get DH on a verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry good day for him to drive me there :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

merakola said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh my stomach is growling!! Lol I'm thinking an everything bagel with cream cheese and some frosted flakes!! Mmmm :haha:
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/m/search?q=e...&source=mog&csll=&action=&ltoken=e34fa8d4#i=1
> 
> https://www.google.com/m/search?sit...his=&maction=&q=frosted+flakes+with+milk#i=14
> 
> I havent had frosted flakes in like 2 years!!! :shock: I would love some
> 
> fruity pebbles tho
> 
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2235/2234134255_812be788a5.jpgClick to expand...

Lol i'm more of a coca pebbles girl :thumbup: hahha


----------



## Lexilove

Being vegetarian is hard sometimes haha especially looking at all these pictures


----------



## merakola

Skyebo said:


> Lol i'm more of a coca pebbles girl :thumbup: hahha

That reminds me of reeses puffs :thumbup:

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3119/2553625681_fc4e2ae363.jpg


----------



## MommaBear90

merakola said:


> MommaBear90 said:
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAND my craving for the day:
> https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/2543364351_Sonic_CherryLimeade_xlarge.jpg
> 
> An ice cold Sonic Cherry Limeade. OMG I would BATHE in this and drink it with a swim noodle.
> 
> OMG i wanted one of these for like ever!! But the sonic where I live is like a hour away :cry: and i would have to get DH on a verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry good day for him to drive me there :haha:Click to expand...

The closest one to me is 2 hours away so I feel your pain :flower:


----------



## jc_catt

About to have:
https://theepicuriosity.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/how-to-make-garlic-mashed-potatoes.jpg
and...
https://natalieeatsbuffalo.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/meatloaf.jpg
with a...
https://momocrats.typepad.com/momocrats/images/2008/05/16/milk_glass300.jpg


----------



## AriannasMama

That picture of meatloaf made me feel sick, haha, sorry I can't stand meatloaf.

I'm having this for dinner:

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_Z3deZdBuVEk/SZGAz-B0GfI/AAAAAAAAAn0/Rtc4RVzcwcw/s400/BMT-01.jpg


----------



## merakola

I would LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEE a BIG cold glass of Thai iced tea 

https://www.royalthaigurnee.com/Food/Drinks/Thai%20Iced%20Tea.JPG


----------



## sequeena

This thread. It makes me want to eat everything in sight!!

I could really go for cheese and chips
https://www.maison-de-stuff.net/john/pictures/LorenzoVisit/SANY0023.JPG

and a burger with barbecue sauce and onion rings!
https://www.grubgrade.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/009-620x413.jpg

and a glass of this to wash it down!
https://thumbs.ifood.tv/files/Strawberry%20_Milkshake.jpg


----------



## oOskittlesOo

merakola said:


> I would LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEE a BIG cold glass of Thai iced tea
> 
> https://www.royalthaigurnee.com/Food/Drinks/Thai%20Iced%20Tea.JPG

Oh my gosh yumm Thai tea is amazing!!!!! <33333


----------



## merakola

Skyebo said:


> merakola said:
> 
> 
> I would LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEE a BIG cold glass of Thai iced tea
> 
> https://www.royalthaigurnee.com/Food/Drinks/Thai%20Iced%20Tea.JPG
> 
> Oh my gosh yumm Thai tea is amazing!!!!! <33333Click to expand...

I knowwww. I feel like going to a thai restuarant just for the tea. & they give HUGE glasses of it! yummmm


----------



## oOskittlesOo

merakola said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merakola said:
> 
> 
> I would LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEE a BIG cold glass of Thai iced tea
> 
> https://www.royalthaigurnee.com/Food/Drinks/Thai%20Iced%20Tea.JPG
> 
> Oh my gosh yumm Thai tea is amazing!!!!! <33333Click to expand...
> 
> I knowwww. I feel like going to a thai restuarant just for the tea. & they give HUGE glasses of it! yummmmClick to expand...

Lol we have a small asain store a block away from my house n they sell them by the bottle. Well FOBs bestfriend owns a Thai restuarant and it suprised me how good it is to be bottled!! It's so sweet and yummmyyyyyy!!! I didn't think other people had heard of it! Lol FOB got me hooked!!


----------



## merakola

Skyebo said:


> merakola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merakola said:
> 
> 
> I would LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEE a BIG cold glass of Thai iced tea
> 
> https://www.royalthaigurnee.com/Food/Drinks/Thai%20Iced%20Tea.JPG
> 
> Oh my gosh yumm Thai tea is amazing!!!!! <33333Click to expand...
> 
> I knowwww. I feel like going to a thai restuarant just for the tea. & they give HUGE glasses of it! yummmmClick to expand...
> 
> Lol we have a small asain store a block away from my house n they sell them by the bottle. Well FOBs bestfriend owns a Thai restuarant and it suprised me how good it is to be bottled!! It's so sweet and yummmyyyyyy!!! I didn't think other people had heard of it! Lol FOB got me hooked!!Click to expand...

O my if they sold it in a bottle here i would probably drink nothing but that. My dad introduced it to me and my brother and got us hooked! Everyone that I introduce it to doesnt like it ( DH ) I have no idea why but hey more for me :coffee:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol I didn't like it the first time I tried it-the second time I drank it I fell in love!!!! :D I think that it's such a "different" taste that you either like it or hate it!


----------



## merakola

First time I took a sip of it I almost died and went to heaven. My mom doesnt like it she said it taste like carrot milk or something like that. 

So your right it is a "different" taste and not a lot of ppl i guess u can say "understands it"


----------



## oOskittlesOo

merakola said:


> First time I took a sip of it I almost died and went to heaven. My mom doesnt like it she said it taste like carrot milk or something like that.
> 
> So your right it is a "different" taste and not a lot of ppl i guess u can say "understands it"

Carrot juice :rofl: why because it's orangish?! :rofl: definitely doesn't taste like carrots :haha:


----------



## Darlin65

It looks frothy/creamy and yummy to me :)


----------



## _laura

Today I want
Pancakes, ramen noodles, peking rib crackers, chocolate chip muffin

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/4915/images/4915_MEDIUM.jpg
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_EvZPNndO0AU/S_-Cdm8rsJI/AAAAAAAAA0g/x48RCln7Rhw/s400/IMG_9571.JPG
https://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/Images/ExternalImages/ProductsDetailed/14/120214.jpg?ts=634086077473
https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_liijdn7S6v1qgby4ko1_500.jpg


----------



## Darlin65

mmmm... Chicken and Dumplings with mashed taters... absolute heaven!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4082/4913842334_6aa654b802_o.jpg

It's 2AM and I'm seriously gonna go make some if we have biscuits:haha:


----------



## jc_catt

Mmmmmm, Ramen...... :3 I just got a food boner :blush:


----------



## _laura

jc_catt said:


> Mmmmmm, Ramen...... :3 I just got a food boner :blush:

I eat noodles every day!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol I loooveeeee noodles!! Beef ones <3 mmmmm! Lol it's been too long since I've had them!


----------



## _laura

Hahaha Damn I want some noodles now!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

_laura said:


> Hahaha Damn I want some noodles now!

Lol you can send me some :flower:


----------



## _laura

Yeah will do! Its like 8am here!


----------



## x__amour

Laura and I are the same. We love our ramen noodles. :winkwink:
Too tired to eat though. :sleep:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol well I'll get it in a few days.. Hahaha. It's 12:15 am here so sounds like a good midnight snack! Lol Shannon it's my favorite!!


----------



## xxsteffyxx

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3645/3359407536_95e031c8df.jpg
mmmmmmm, lucky charms (unavaliable 'cheap' in the UK)

https://idsgn.org/images/sunny-d/sunnyd_europe.jpg


----------



## Rachyroux

Ahhhh Nems (spring rolls from france, usually with crab in) with dipping sauce...


Bugles crisps! which I also get in France when I go once a year (family are there now apart from parents, obviously I couldn't go!) and we can't get them here in the UK :'(!!!

Croque Monsieur- Like a cheese and ham toastie, with soft cheese ontop of the bread, sounds just like a toastie which isn't exciting but ohhh gosh it's sooo much better, another French favourite. nomnom. 


Can you tell I wanna be in france stuffing my face with french food like my family probably are! xx:flower:
 



Attached Files:







NEMS.jpg
File size: 62 KB
Views: 0









BUGLES.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 0









croque.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## merakola

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_2p_c-cxIF6A/SUhRz8bdowI/AAAAAAAAEZU/C5djzK6Q8RQ/s400/hot-chocolate.jpg

*HOT CHOCOLATE WITH*

chocolate chip cookies :thumbup:

https://www.glogster.com/media/4/29/57/14/29571483.jpg


----------



## Srrme

merakola said:


> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_2p_c-cxIF6A/SUhRz8bdowI/AAAAAAAAEZU/C5djzK6Q8RQ/s400/hot-chocolate.jpg
> 
> *HOT CHOCOLATE WITH*
> 
> chocolate chip cookies :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.glogster.com/media/4/29/57/14/29571483.jpg

Oh God... I want! :brat:


----------



## xxsteffyxx

mmmmmm.... really really warm choccie cookies :) nomnomnom


----------



## mariep

I think I'm gonna be the loser to post on this everyday. :haha:

https://i53.tinypic.com/takgvr.jpg

I just want gummy candy, any...sour, normal, yummyyyy!


----------



## birdiex

mariep said:


> I think I'm gonna be the loser to post on this everyday. :haha:
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/takgvr.jpg
> 
> I just want gummy candy, any...sour, normal, yummyyyy!

MMMMM! Tangfastics would be luuush!


----------



## mariep

Nom Nom Nom

https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/big/big-smiley-001.gif


----------



## charlotte88

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_xpCs3FgK308/SoVdwyAmG7I/AAAAAAAACQY/JSWGMloSXD0/s320/flavorice_pops.jpg

I eat these ALL the time!! i have eaten 6 today already!! looove them

x


----------



## dreabae

charlotte88 said:


> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_xpCs3FgK308/SoVdwyAmG7I/AAAAAAAACQY/JSWGMloSXD0/s320/flavorice_pops.jpg
> 
> I eat these ALL the time!! i have eaten 6 today already!! looove them
> 
> x

Do the have store names on them? lol

I like freezy pops. I eat them all day to keep me from swelling lol


----------



## charlotte88

No they dont hahaha! that is just the first picture i found .

They actually have pictures of the simpsons on them.

I love anything cold atm. I went to nandos for dinner last night and my drink was filled with ice chips that i chewed on haha 

xx


----------



## charlotte88

I just ate vegemite on toast :D
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/10/Vegemiteontoast_large.jpg/250px-Vegemiteontoast_large.jpg
with a glass of milk
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_pfdTkjDyUDM/SlgJUdq3jxI/AAAAAAAAA2E/PAhhzRdGi4I/s320/glass-of-milk.jpg

But it has to be made with 

This bread
https://www.coultonsbread.co.uk/images/uploads/SB931.jpg
and this butter
https://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/Images/ExternalImages/ProductsDetailed/30/006330.jpg?ts=633851753184


----------



## Elizax

This thread is eeeeeeeevil... eevil!


Nachos *drool*


Beef chilli Burritos 


Popcorn Brownie ice cream :happydance:


----------



## JLFKJS

Ughhh I want those Nachos!


----------



## Rhio92

Riiiiiight, I need you guys to explain, WTH are the following things? :haha:

-smores 
- bologna
-nanaimo
- and I didn't know you had cadbury's in America! It doesn't look the same as in the UK though :haha:
- graham crackers
- corn dogs

Aaand there's probably more!

Mmmm fooooooood


----------



## krys

SUSHIIIIIIIIIIIIII :loopy:



& Strawberry mochi for dessert!


----------



## krys

Snow cone....


Slurpee


Otter pop!


& Sonic ice


I'm drooooling.


----------



## charlotte88

Krys!!!! why would you do that!! ive been craving slush puppies all day and had to stick with just freeze pops!! now i want it even more :(

i have eaten 8 extra long freezepops and a calipo lolly today haha 

xx


----------



## krys

charlotte88 said:


> Krys!!!! why would you do that!! ive been craving slush puppies all day and had to stick with just freeze pops!! now i want it even more :(
> 
> i have eaten 8 extra long freezepops and a calipo lolly today haha
> 
> xx

What is a slush puppy?! It sounds amazing....

I want otter pops so bad, and I have them in the freezer downstairs, but I am too lazy to go down there :dohh:


----------



## charlotte88

its the same thing as a slurpee basically, i forget we have different names for things lol.

Im obsessed with anything frozen atm, i think its mainly the crunching on my teeth rather then anything else though. I ate a box of 20 freezepops the other day lol. 

xx


----------



## krys

Haha me too!!!! I had the biggest slurpee yesterday, it was AMAZING! I just want ice and cold stuff!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Rhio92 said:


> Riiiiiight, I need you guys to explain, WTH are the following things? :haha:
> 
> -smores
> - bologna
> -nanaimo
> - and I didn't know you had cadbury's in America! It doesn't look the same as in the UK though :haha:
> - graham crackers
> - corn dogs
> 
> Aaand there's probably more!
> 
> Mmmm fooooooood

lol smores are marshmellows chocolate and graham crackers :) you roast the marshmellow over a fire and then put it between 2 grahamcrackers with chocolate! So yummy for summertime! Lol
bologna is a lunch meat for sandwhiches :haha: I love it!! Some people just can't stand it though!
I have no idea what nanaimo is :shrug:
Graham crackers are sweet "crackers" that are sometimes honey flavored or cinnamon! 
Corn dogs are amazinggggg <3333 they're hot dogs on a stick dipped into a batter and fried!


----------



## charlotte88

i can never have just one at a time either, i have to have atleast 2. 

I wish slushpuppies where easy to get in the UK, you usually have to go to the cinema or bowling alley to get one!! 

xx


----------



## krys

We have icee's at the cinema (movie theatre lol), and at the bowling alleys too! Slurpees are sooo much yummier though, they have way more flavors! They only have slurpees at 7-11, which is a gas station/convenient store. They are ALL over the place, like every corner, but of course they're all out of the way for me. :dohh:


----------



## Srrme

Now I want one of these!

https://bargainhoot.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/slurpees.jpg

And this:

https://images.sciencedaily.com/2009/02/090214162746-large.jpg

https://cdn.inquisitr.com/wp-content/2011/06/National-Chocolate-Eclair-Day-june-22.jpg


----------



## x__amour

I want hard boiled eggs and an ice cold coke, mmmm.


----------



## LovingMommy10

Not the BEST pic but KFC, nomnomnom!
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/srrivers22/KFCWEBSTERMA001.jpg

&& 

Sprinkles!!!!!!! But not really icecream :shrug:
https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq244/arielsutton/sprinkles.jpg


----------



## mariep

I have these bad boys with me now :)
https://i56.tinypic.com/11b89e9.jpg

But my boyfriend took these home with him, and now I really just want the
chocolate and salty ness :D
https://i55.tinypic.com/axk2t1.jpg

I still want this Funnel Cake
https://i56.tinypic.com/oh36f7.jpg

And Jack In The Box, Spicy Chicken Sandwich w/ Curly Fries :happydance:
https://i56.tinypic.com/25s7x1l.jpg

https://i56.tinypic.com/2ymiq8p.jpg


----------



## mariep

LovingMommy10 said:


> Not the BEST pic but KFC, nomnomnom!
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/srrivers22/KFCWEBSTERMA001.jpg
> 
> &&
> 
> Sprinkles!!!!!!! But not really icecream :shrug:
> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq244/arielsutton/sprinkles.jpg

I want some Kfc. But there needs to be moreeee :) Lol I'm such a fatty.


----------



## Srrme

This thread is killing me. I'm so hungry now. :cry:


----------



## LovingMommy10

mariep said:


> I want some Kfc. But there needs to be moreeee :) Lol I'm such a fatty.

Haha, k u win THIS time.. :coffee:


----------



## mariep

LovingMommy10 said:


> mariep said:
> 
> 
> I want some Kfc. But there needs to be moreeee :) Lol I'm such a fatty.
> 
> Haha, k u win THIS time.. :coffee:Click to expand...

Lololol :happydance: What you mean this time? Don't you mean always??

Jk


----------



## LovingMommy10

mariep said:


> LovingMommy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mariep said:
> 
> 
> I want some Kfc. But there needs to be moreeee :) Lol I'm such a fatty.
> 
> Haha, k u win THIS time.. :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Lololol :happydance: What you mean this time? Don't you mean always??
> 
> JkClick to expand...

No! :cry:
I win in chat, but always lose on here


----------



## daydreamerx

why did i come back on here! i just looked at the newest pages and i want literally everything i saw! ohdear... :dohh:


----------



## kittycat18

I am eating a peach and then going to have an ice pop but I would like...

Banoffee Pie
https://www.carnation.co.uk/Content/img/recipes/536x223/536x223_Banoffee-Pie.jpg

Watermelon
https://f00.inventorspot.com/images/Watermelon.jpg

A big mac meal
https://farm1.static.flickr.com/55/169060848_f73e2fa85e.jpg

Chilli Cheese Dog (my fav takeaway Dolce Vita do it in a foot long baguette, with a low fat foot long sausage, chilli mince, mayonnaise and grated cheddar cheese)
https://bibleconversation.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/chilidog.jpg


----------



## daydreamerx

chicken satay&peanut sauce.. mmm

https://wavywebdesign.com/mexico/mexico/images/fd02_satay_chicken.jpg

and chloé, im going to make banoffee pie later, ive wanted it for days!:dohh:


----------



## charlotte88

i went into town this morning to pay some cheques in and buy some raspberry leaf tea tablets.

I thought that on my way out id grab a slushpuppy, it was 9:30 am so probs a tad early haha. Well anyway the woman was like "Wont be ready for an hour, what about a milkshake" didnt even turn to face me to say it (rude cow ha) 

NO I DONT WANT A BLOODY MILKSHAKE I WANT A SLUSHPUPPY!!
So i went to sainsburys to buy more freezepops instead.

haha the things we do for our pregnancy cravings :p


----------



## Emily louise

ive just made a chicken tikka curry for tea :) 
It tastes well nice , I think it maybe cause Ive had nowt to eat today yet !! 

I never made one before so I hope I dont give everyone food poisioning ha 

This thread just makes me wana go to Asda and buy lodes of sugarry food ad stuff loded in calories :) xx


----------



## xxsteffyxx

NOM NOM

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_H0n-WOMpE4s/R2bqGClf9LI/AAAAAAAAAR0/9ZxxTE80Vcg/s400/pasta-tuna.jpg
Tuna Pasta Bake

AND

https://www.learninghowtocook.com/site/images/recipeImages/111208112255/Spaghetti%20carbonara.jpg
Spagetti Carbonara

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_wVxDEwk1QgQ/TDoEkcjlkwI/AAAAAAAAC7g/IP2tClu_DbQ/s1600/IMG_1815
Soft French Baquette

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_OukaLk6Lh4Q/TLWqApdurYI/AAAAAAAAACg/jJ40ARqZvd8/s1600/fanta+still.jpg
Fanta Still


----------



## Rachyroux

If I had any money I would actually order 100 mcnuggets right now and about 10 bbq sauces. God damn I'm starving, this thread grr. haha


----------



## krys

Burger King chicken fries


In N Out double double animal style, and animal style fries. OMG.


McDonalds two cheeseburger meal


Big fat juicy steak and a baked potato


& STILL CRAVING strawberry mochi :[


----------



## Tink1o5

x__amour said:


> I can't even have it because it doesn't exist here in Colorado until September! :cry:

What dont they have in colorado until September? Im in colorado too =) I wanna know


----------



## dreabae

https://i56.tinypic.com/cu63q.jpg

https://youtu.be/fdVb2oB-7uo

WHOOPPPPEEEERRRRR. WHOOPPPEEEEERRRRRRR WITTHHHHH CHEEESSEEEEEE!!! lol


----------



## Darlin65

Mamma's making melasagna:munch:Omnomnom


https://www.epicurean.com/articles/images/lasagna.gif


----------



## dreabae

You share!


----------



## Darlin65

I'll let you smell my breath when I'm done:haha:


----------



## dreabae

:haha: Not Nice!


----------



## McMuffin

WOW now im hungry!!!!!


----------



## Darlin65

that's the big joke between me and my stepmom when we eat something and don't want to share :haha:but hey at least you don't have to watch me eat it :rofl:


----------



## x__amour

Here's the cake I made today. YUM. :D
 



Attached Files:







261512_2056772811825_1019754384_2374055_3922010_n.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dreabae

Darlin65 said:


> that's the big joke between me and my stepmom when we eat something and don't want to share :haha:but hey at least you don't have to watch me eat it :rofl:

:haha:my aunt says it to me. 

Very true!


----------



## dreabae

x__amour said:


> Here's the cake I made today. YUM. :D

mmmm looks good


----------



## krys

x__amour said:


> Here's the cake I made today. YUM. :D

Omg. I want cakeeeee :[


----------



## Darlin65

dreabae said:


> Darlin65 said:
> 
> 
> that's the big joke between me and my stepmom when we eat something and don't want to share :haha:but hey at least you don't have to watch me eat it :rofl:
> 
> :haha:my aunt says it to me.
> 
> Very true!Click to expand...

I am a little nice though:haha: when my bff was pregnant I used to go cook her and her dad dinner. I'd take her to the store and she would just pick out whatever she wanted. I had to bring her pineapple right after she had LO because she was craving her whole pregnancy but it made her sick when she ate it lol


----------



## Darlin65

x__amour said:


> Here's the cake I made today. YUM. :D

Put some sprinkles on that and I could devour the WHOLE THING!:haha: I am going to be sooo awful once I'm pregnant:dohh:


----------



## dreabae

Darlin65 said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlin65 said:
> 
> 
> that's the big joke between me and my stepmom when we eat something and don't want to share :haha:but hey at least you don't have to watch me eat it :rofl:
> 
> :haha:my aunt says it to me.
> 
> Very true!Click to expand...
> 
> I am a little nice though:haha: when my bff was pregnant I used to go cook her and her dad dinner. I'd take her to the store and she would just pick out whatever she wanted. I had to bring her pineapple right after she had LO because she was craving her whole pregnancy but it made her sick when she ate it lolClick to expand...

Awee thats very nice! Hopefully she'll do the same for you when you fall pregnant!


----------



## x__amour

Darlin65 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Here's the cake I made today. YUM. :D
> 
> Put some sprinkles on that and I could devour the WHOLE THING!:haha: I am going to be sooo awful once I'm pregnant:dohh:Click to expand...

There are sprinkles! I mixed them in the icing! And the cake has sprinkles too!!! :D


----------



## Srrme

I just had one of these: 

https://prepgroceries.com/resources/yoplait%20banana%20cream%20pie%20light.jpg

Mmmmm.


----------



## LovingMommy10

Today I ate way to much,
Breakfast: Yogurt, cereal, muffin..
Lunch: Mcnuggets, Mcchicken, WITH Smoothieeeeeeee :p
Dinner: KFC,
During Fireworks: Cotton candy
Dessert: cheese cake!

Blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so full :p


----------



## Shanelley

Ahhhhhhhhh save some food for meeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Oh gosh today was definitely a pig out day for me :haha::haha: I had some fruitloops for breakfast (when I woke up at 11am today) then went to my brothers baseball game n had a hot dog, some nacho dorritos, M&Ms, a frito boat I shared with my mom, skittles :rofl: then we had a BBQ at my aunts n I had some deviled eggs, yummy strawberries with cream cheese filling (cream cheese&powdered sugar), chips n salsa, got the dr pepper I've been craving, some tri tip, potato salad and mac salad, fruit salad. :haha: now I'm wanting some ice cream so I'm thinking mintchip icecream!! After I watch my brother and his friend set off some illegal fireworks and make sure no one hurts themselves!


----------



## Shanelley

Skyebo said:


> Oh gosh today was definitely a pig out day for me :haha::haha: I had some fruitloops for breakfast (when I woke up at 11am today) then went to my brothers baseball game n had a hot dog, some nacho dorritos, M&Ms, a frito boat I shared with my mom, skittles :rofl: then we had a BBQ at my aunts n I had some deviled eggs, yummy strawberries with cream cheese filling (cream cheese&powdered sugar), chips n salsa, got the dr pepper I've been craving, some tri tip, potato salad and mac salad, fruit salad. :haha: now I'm wanting some ice cream so I'm thinking mintchip icecream!! After I watch my brother and his friend set off some illegal fireworks and make sure no one hurts themselves!

Haha Nice Skye, and i thought i ate alot.  Sounds like a good feast even tho i dont know what half of those things are ahha. I want illegal fireworks


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Shanelley said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Oh gosh today was definitely a pig out day for me :haha::haha: I had some fruitloops for breakfast (when I woke up at 11am today) then went to my brothers baseball game n had a hot dog, some nacho dorritos, M&Ms, a frito boat I shared with my mom, skittles :rofl: then we had a BBQ at my aunts n I had some deviled eggs, yummy strawberries with cream cheese filling (cream cheese&powdered sugar), chips n salsa, got the dr pepper I've been craving, some tri tip, potato salad and mac salad, fruit salad. :haha: now I'm wanting some ice cream so I'm thinking mintchip icecream!! After I watch my brother and his friend set off some illegal fireworks and make sure no one hurts themselves!
> 
> Haha Nice Skye, and i thought i ate alot.  Sounds like a good feast even tho i dont know what half of those things are ahha. I want illegal fireworksClick to expand...

:rofl: I've been so busy the last few days I haven't been eating enough so my mom and I decided to just pig out :haha: well all of them are yummy ;)


----------



## Shanelley

Hehe nice Azaria will be happy with all those nutrients to steal.! :thumbup:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Shanelley said:


> Hehe nice Azaria will be happy with all those nutrients to steal.! :thumbup:

Lol except most of the stuff I was eating wasn't very good for him :blush: lol well it was pretty split I guess.. The meat and fruit were good :haha:


----------



## Darlin65

Had these tonight at friend's house :)

https://finnaussity.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/smores.jpg


----------



## Shanelley

Skyebo said:


> Shanelley said:
> 
> 
> Hehe nice Azaria will be happy with all those nutrients to steal.! :thumbup:
> 
> Lol except most of the stuff I was eating wasn't very good for him :blush: lol well it was pretty split I guess.. The meat and fruit were good :haha:Click to expand...

Hahah Awww :haha: I just had burger king and now i feel guilty because i don't want to gain weight and be huge at the end of it. And i just noticed my stretch marks getting a lot darker and a lot more. :O So i may have to make a few better eating choices, as much as i dont wanna :cry:


----------



## merakola

Darlin65 said:


> Had these tonight at friend's house :)
> 
> https://finnaussity.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/smores.jpg

I had this tonight tooo at my dad's house :happydance: They were sooooooo good!


----------



## Shanelley

Darlin65 said:


> Had these tonight at friend's house :)
> 
> https://finnaussity.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/smores.jpg

Must.... resist...... temptation........ :nope:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Shanelley said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanelley said:
> 
> 
> Hehe nice Azaria will be happy with all those nutrients to steal.! :thumbup:
> 
> Lol except most of the stuff I was eating wasn't very good for him :blush: lol well it was pretty split I guess.. The meat and fruit were good :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hahah Awww :haha: I just had burger king and now i feel guilty because i don't want to gain weight and be huge at the end of it. And i just noticed my stretch marks getting a lot darker and a lot more. :O So i may have to make a few better eating choices, as much as i dont wanna :cry:Click to expand...

THat's how I'm feeling too. I've gained 15 almost 16lbs total and I was "overweight" prepregnancy... I didn't look it- atleast to myself :haha: but I wasn't expected to gain as much and if I only gain like 10 more I'll be happy :thumbup: my stretchies aren't very pretty :wacko: they've gotten deeper and cover my whole lower stomach!


----------



## Shanelley

Skyebo said:


> Shanelley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanelley said:
> 
> 
> Hehe nice Azaria will be happy with all those nutrients to steal.! :thumbup:
> 
> Lol except most of the stuff I was eating wasn't very good for him :blush: lol well it was pretty split I guess.. The meat and fruit were good :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hahah Awww :haha: I just had burger king and now i feel guilty because i don't want to gain weight and be huge at the end of it. And i just noticed my stretch marks getting a lot darker and a lot more. :O So i may have to make a few better eating choices, as much as i dont wanna :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> THat's how I'm feeling too. I've gained 15 almost 16lbs total and I was "overweight" prepregnancy... I didn't look it- atleast to myself :haha: but I wasn't expected to gain as much and if I only gain like 10 more I'll be happy :thumbup: my stretchies aren't very pretty :wacko: they've gotten deeper and cover my whole lower stomach!Click to expand...

Sounds like me i wasn't skinny to start with. but now i feel like im gonna be a fat lump afterwards. Lol. and i cant help being soooo hungry all the time.  I havent gained much weight only what you'd expect at this stage but i know ive gotten wider, and my butts got bigger etc. Its hooooooooorible.  I don't feel so bad now that im not the only one :):hugs:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol well we can help each other kick our butts back into shape!! :thumbup: I've only gained in my stomach. Really, my legs and butt are exactly the same, my arms are probably a little bigger but don't feel like it, my face has stayed the same! :haha: I'm just scared of the last few weeks because I know I'll have to start being pregnant looking sooner or later and obviously it's later for me! LOL


----------



## Shanelley

Skyebo said:


> Lol well we can help each other kick our butts back into shape!! :thumbup: I've only gained in my stomach. Really, my legs and butt are exactly the same, my arms are probably a little bigger but don't feel like it, my face has stayed the same! :haha: I'm just scared of the last few weeks because I know I'll have to start being pregnant looking sooner or later and obviously it's later for me! LOL

Once ur bumps bigger u wont feel so bad, probably the same with me. mines kinda blending in now and making me look wide and round. lol.
But afterwards yup we can be each others fitness coaches.  Have u done ur excercise today missy? 
Ah i dont feel sooo bad now i think i might go have an icecream :dohh:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Shanelley said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Lol well we can help each other kick our butts back into shape!! :thumbup: I've only gained in my stomach. Really, my legs and butt are exactly the same, my arms are probably a little bigger but don't feel like it, my face has stayed the same! :haha: I'm just scared of the last few weeks because I know I'll have to start being pregnant looking sooner or later and obviously it's later for me! LOL
> 
> Once ur bumps bigger u wont feel so bad, probably the same with me. mines kinda blending in now and making me look wide and round. lol.
> But afterwards yup we can be each others fitness coaches.  Have u done ur excercise today missy?
> Ah i dont feel sooo bad now i think i might go have an icecream :dohh:Click to expand...

Lol I think so too!! I feel like my clothes just look stupid right now!! I want them to be tight enough where they look cute on a bump n not like they are too tight because i'm fat :haha:
yesss I will keep on you if you keep on me!! :) 
lol icecream is a must!!


----------



## Shanelley

Skyebo said:


> Shanelley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Lol well we can help each other kick our butts back into shape!! :thumbup: I've only gained in my stomach. Really, my legs and butt are exactly the same, my arms are probably a little bigger but don't feel like it, my face has stayed the same! :haha: I'm just scared of the last few weeks because I know I'll have to start being pregnant looking sooner or later and obviously it's later for me! LOL
> 
> Once ur bumps bigger u wont feel so bad, probably the same with me. mines kinda blending in now and making me look wide and round. lol.
> But afterwards yup we can be each others fitness coaches.  Have u done ur excercise today missy?
> Ah i dont feel sooo bad now i think i might go have an icecream :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I think so too!! I feel like my clothes just look stupid right now!! I want them to be tight enough where they look cute on a bump n not like they are too tight because i'm fat :haha:
> yesss I will keep on you if you keep on me!! :)
> lol icecream is a must!!Click to expand...


Haha ur totally right, i was telling mum i wanted to wear a badge saying 'im not fat, im pregnant' So when im in town stuffing my face with fast food or icecream people dont look at me and think that i've surely had enough mcdonalds and need exercise. And Okay since u convinced me Icecream it is.!!!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

> Haha ur totally right, i was telling mum i wanted to wear a badge saying 'im not fat, im pregnant' So when im in town stuffing my face with fast food or icecream people dont look at me and think that i've surely had enough mcdonalds and need exercise. And Okay since u convinced me Icecream it is.!!!

Lol I know! I have a maternity top that's funny it says "yeah it's a boy" with an ultrasound picture of a boy with his thumbup and a peepee between his legs :haha: my mom says it's "innapropiate" though.


----------



## Shanelley

Skyebo said:


> Haha ur totally right, i was telling mum i wanted to wear a badge saying 'im not fat, im pregnant' So when im in town stuffing my face with fast food or icecream people dont look at me and think that i've surely had enough mcdonalds and need exercise. And Okay since u convinced me Icecream it is.!!!
> 
> Lol I know! I have a maternity top that's funny it says "yeah it's a boy" with an ultrasound picture of a boy with his thumbup and a peepee between his legs :haha: my mom says it's "innapropiate" though.Click to expand...

Ahhh That's awesome!! I love it! That would be soo funny!!! :haha: Totally made me laugh this.


----------



## Rhio92

https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/deep-fried-mars-bars-are-amazingly-delicious.jpg

Battered mars bar...

*drooooooool*


----------



## charlotte88

that looks disgusting haha, 

xx


----------



## sequeena

I'll be having something similar to this shortly :smug:

https://www.womansday.com/var/ezflow_site/storage/images/wd2/recipes/german-chocolate-cake-with-caramel-cream-frosting/929693-1-eng-US/German-Chocolate-Cake-with-Caramel-Cream-Frosting_slideshow_image.jpg


----------



## Srrme

I just ate a HUGE Hershey bar. I probably shouldn't have.


----------



## princess_vix

Im not even pregnant anymore LOL but that battered mars bar looks imense!! *drools*


----------



## krys

Ewwww idk what mars bars are but :sick:


----------



## Rhio92

Mmmm they are gorgeousssssssss :) Crisp and crunchy on the outside and warm and gooey on the inside. Bliiiiiss :cloud9:


----------



## princess_vix

They are gorgeous!!! The best invention ever!!


----------



## Darlin65

This is what we are having for dinner:dance:

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-uKj32Wcta3g/Tc2WfSpVLtI/AAAAAAAADlU/PcSYkOJJQPE/s1600/5663468860_94a8af691a_z.jpg
https://www.eclecticepicurean.com/Pictures/Modules/Grilled%20Chicken%20Module/basic%20Grilled%20Chicken.jpg


----------



## xxsteffyxx

This is what I am eating now

https://wmmbpc.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/double_cheeseburger1.jpg
two of

https://www.brookesbargains.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/mcdonalds-fries.jpg


----------



## YoungMums2011

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm im soo hungry right now! :(


----------



## LovingMommy10

Ill take 2 boxes! :blush:


----------



## mariep

I had a Snickers Sonic Blast yesterday. 
https://i54.tinypic.com/16bbvbo.jpg

& I had Chicken Alfredo, from Olive Garden for lunch today, with the salad and breadsticks of course <3 <3 <3


----------



## Shanelley

You have weird foods over there. but i want them!!!


----------



## HayleyZahra

*WOW this thread is the best! its the best food menu going
im really hungry now

xxxx*


----------



## Srrme

I just had this: 

https://www.blogcdn.com/www.slashfood.com/media/2009/08/082609-slim-jim.jpg

https://www.militaryfoodex.com/catalog/images/littledebbiedonut_frosted_bag

:haha:


----------



## x__amour

Mmm! Yum! :munch:


----------



## jc_catt

Slim Jim, how do I love thee? Let me count the ways.
1):happydance:
2):yipee:
3):wohoo:
4):flasher:
5)And...:holly:


----------



## Srrme

x__amour said:


> Mmm! Yum! :munch:

I should really stop eating junk food. :dohh:


----------



## Shanelley

jc_catt said:


> Slim Jim, how do I love thee? Let me count the ways.
> 1):happydance:
> 2):yipee:
> 3):wohoo:
> 4):flasher:
> 5)And...:holly:

Hahah You made me laugh


----------



## Darlin65

This would be heaven right now:cloud9:
https://www.microwaverecipe.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Chili-Cheese-Dog.jpg

But this is what's for dinner:thumbup:
https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_UMasXZAkbgg/SxCCzLSPyHI/AAAAAAAAGUc/Yv8XDnuDQDs/s1600/Rib+Eye+Steak+November+26th,+2009.jpg


----------



## LovingMommy10

Srrme said:


> I just had this:
> https://www.militaryfoodex.com/catalog/images/littledebbiedonut_frosted_bag
> 
> :haha:

Hate you! :haha: lol mmm I WANTTTT those and milk!
NUMNUMNUM :haha:


----------



## x__amour

I just shared this with Zach. :sick: 

https://i52.tinypic.com/2v8rac3.jpg

I feel so sick, it was disgusting. I hate being broke. ROLL ON FRIDAY.


----------



## Shanelley

I want these. Mmmmm Frozen ones!!!<3
 



Attached Files:







nom.jpg
File size: 61 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Darlin65

x__amour said:


> I just shared this with Zach. :sick:
> 
> https://i52.tinypic.com/2v8rac3.jpg
> 
> I feel so sick, it was disgusting. I hate being broke. ROLL ON FRIDAY.

Wonderful alternative to something like this I discovered(and cheap) is to get a box of stuffing, one small/medium chicken breast, a can of green beans, and a can of chicken broth. Cook the chicken and shred, make the stuffing, and then in a separate pan mix some of the broth, flour, butter, and water to make a thick like gravy. In a baking dish mix everything together to make a casserole and bake it for a bit. :thumbup: One of DF's favorites now. We had no money so I threw this together and it is wonderful with mashed taters :happydance: and cost like $5


----------



## Srrme

LovingMommy10 said:


> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> I just had this:
> https://www.militaryfoodex.com/catalog/images/littledebbiedonut_frosted_bag
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Hate you! :haha: lol mmm I WANTTTT those and milk!
> NUMNUMNUM :haha:Click to expand...

I have some left! Come over and I'll share them! :haha:


----------



## Claire251

ok girls i think im gonna move over to USA right now because u have some gorgeous looking food which they don't have in the UK :( xx


----------



## Darlin65

Claire251 said:


> ok girls i think im gonna move over to USA right now because u have some gorgeous looking food which they don't have in the UK :( xx

I've seen some tasting looking things that I have never heard of on here so I am guessing they are from over there. Let's trade!! :haha:


----------



## twigpig

I popped over from 1st Tri as someone mentioned this thread. Oh, lordy. I'd never heard of KFC Krushems, but NEEDED one, so I went to KFC for lunch :rofl:

Fillet Tower (Zinger Tower in the UK)
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_mPs1GewkiJg/Slz-ZKxURuI/AAAAAAAAAD8/yvJxg_8N_1Y/s320/product-fillet-tower.jpg

And an Oreo Krushem! Heaven......
https://www.kfc.co.uk/resources/img/products/krushems-oreo-productimage.jpg


----------



## charlotte88

twigpig said:


> I popped over from 1st Tri as someone mentioned this thread. Oh, lordy. I'd never heard of KFC Krushems, but NEEDED one, so I went to KFC for lunch :rofl:
> 
> Fillet Tower (Zinger Tower in the UK)
> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_mPs1GewkiJg/Slz-ZKxURuI/AAAAAAAAAD8/yvJxg_8N_1Y/s320/product-fillet-tower.jpg
> 
> And an Oreo Krushem! Heaven......
> https://www.kfc.co.uk/resources/img/products/krushems-oreo-productimage.jpg

fillet tower & zinger tower are 2 different burgers.

Zinger tower has spicier sauce 

x


----------



## twigpig

charlotte88 said:


> fillet tower & zinger tower are 2 different burgers.
> 
> Zinger tower has spicier sauce
> 
> x

I guess it's a Zinger Tower Fillet or something like that, lol (we don't call them fillets). It was so yummy! I could eat another one :)


----------



## charlotte88

I get the fillet tower meal whenever i go to KFC and im from the UK. 
My boyfriend gets the Zinger tower burger thats how i know the difference.

heres the list of burgers

https://kfc.co.uk/our-food/burgers


----------



## twigpig

charlotte88 said:


> I get the fillet tower meal whenever i go to KFC and im from the UK.
> My boyfriend gets the Zinger tower burger thats how i know the difference.
> 
> heres the list of burgers
> 
> https://kfc.co.uk/our-food/burgers

lol thanks, I know they call them something else in the US. Zinger fillet maybe. Doesn't matter really, it's the spicy one with the hash brown, lol


----------



## daydreamerx

Claire251 said:


> ok girls i think im gonna move over to USA right now because u have some gorgeous looking food which they don't have in the UK :( xx

i KNOW i so wanna live in USA its soooo far away and nice and sunny with nice food. BOO :(


----------



## xxsteffyxx

haha, that was me mentioning it in first trimester lol!!!!


----------



## HayleyZahra

*oreo krusher 
and big daddys meal or a fully loaded box meal
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*


----------



## Srrme

I come in this thread every day to get food ideas. :haha: Mmmmm.


----------



## vinteenage

I had two cannolis last night. :blush:
https://gourmet-pizza.com/catalog/images/cannoli2.jpg

I really want pasta and meat sauce.
https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_4dxF53-ym8k/SK3ro2Mj_pI/AAAAAAAAADA/WzftTAqcUJI/s400/Pasta.jpg

And Dip n' Dots for dessert.
https://farm1.static.flickr.com/82/275921847_2c123c1a0c.jpg

OH keeps asking me if I'm pregnant. I'm getting such cravings!


----------



## Srrme

vinteenage said:


> I had two cannolis last night. :blush:
> https://gourmet-pizza.com/catalog/images/cannoli2.jpg
> 
> I really want pasta and meat sauce.
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_4dxF53-ym8k/SK3ro2Mj_pI/AAAAAAAAADA/WzftTAqcUJI/s400/Pasta.jpg
> 
> And Dip n' Dots for dessert.
> https://farm1.static.flickr.com/82/275921847_2c123c1a0c.jpg
> 
> OH keeps asking me if I'm pregnant. I'm getting such cravings!

I don't know what cannolis or Dip n' Dots are, but they sure look good!


----------



## vinteenage

What is with you Colordians not knowing what cannolis are? Shannon didn't know either! :haha:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannoli
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dippin'_Dots


----------



## Srrme

vinteenage said:


> What is with you Colordians not knowing what cannolis are? Shannon didn't know either! :haha:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannoli
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dippin'_Dots

:haha: At least I'm not alone! :D

Now that I know what Cannoli is, I reeeeally want one! And some Dippin' Dots!!! Where do you find them? :shrug:


----------



## x__amour

Go to Elitches or Water World! They have them there! :D


----------



## BrEeZeY

https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/kfc.jpg
KFC famous bowls!!!!! yummmm!!


----------



## mariep

BrEeZeY said:


> https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/kfc.jpg
> KFC famous bowls!!!!! yummmm!!

I want one of these so badddd


----------



## x__amour

I actually don't care for the KFC bowls! The chicken is *so* crunchy! Love the mash potatoes, corn and gravy though! :D


----------



## mariep

What are you talking about. Its amazing. NOM NOM NOM.

I'm gonna go try and make a Chicken Quesadilla with some hot sauce.
I wish I had a taco bell in my house.


----------



## Shanelley

I wish we had a Taco Bell in NewZealand. I'd fully murder a taco right now!!! mmm


----------



## Srrme

x__amour said:


> Go to Elitches or Water World! They have them there! :D

Awww.. I can't go to either of those right now! :haha:


----------



## BrEeZeY

i totally would go for a grilled steak and sauteed mushrooms and onions! yummmmm! i think my cravings change every 5 mins!


----------



## Srrme

I want one of THESE!

https://images.quizilla.com/S/SA/SAE/saestewa/1136584977_kCheese-01.jpg


----------



## x__amour

https://i53.tinypic.com/6r3m0n.jpg

Getting this tonight! :D :happydance:


----------



## Darlin65

My sweetie ordered me PIZZA! I've wanted this for weeks!!

https://weblogs.sun-sentinel.com/features/food/restaurants/blog/phut.jpg


----------



## Srrme

x__amour said:


> https://i53.tinypic.com/6r3m0n.jpg
> 
> Getting this tonight! :D :happydance:

:brat:

I WANT AN EGG ROLL!


----------



## merakola

x__amour said:


> https://i53.tinypic.com/6r3m0n.jpg
> 
> Getting this tonight! :D :happydance:

:shock: 


eating this right now :) :happydance:

https://images.pictureshunt.com/pics/c/cut_grapefruit-5494.jpg


----------



## twigpig

Cannoli's! Droool...... I love them, but I can't get them in the UK. I want one :brat:


----------



## xxsteffyxx

i think I am going to move to the states for the 7 remaining months I am pregnant...

Your food looks AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## kcnyx

I've wanted a baked potato SOOOO badly lately. Even whilst eating one, I was craving one with differnet toppings. 

I went to Wendy's late last night to get one, and they were out. I cried. 

...and then ate two things of french fries. xD I'm going to get HUGE.


----------



## xSarahM

I would murder anything Mexican about now :dohh:
Tonight im treating myself to some sort of take away, if only we had Taco Bell!
I cant decide between pizza, fish and chips, chinese or indian. So basically, between any take away. GRRRR.


----------



## kcnyx

xSarahM said:


> I would murder anything Mexican about now :dohh:
> Tonight im treating myself to some sort of take away, if only we had Taco Bell!
> I cant decide between pizza, fish and chips, chinese or indian. So basically, between any take away. GRRRR.

I honestly could probably live in Europe if it weren't for the lack of Taco Bell. The minute I learned I'd have to be without crunchwraps I changed my future travel plans. xD


----------



## xSarahM

kcnyx said:


> I honestly could probably live in Europe if it weren't for the lack of Taco Bell. The minute I learned I'd have to be without crunchwraps I changed my future travel plans. xD


I'm not sure what a 'crunchwrap' is, but im pretty sure i really want one now :(


----------



## kcnyx

xSarahM said:


> I'm not sure what a 'crunchwrap' is, but im pretty sure i really want one now :(

They take all the ingredients of a taco (meat, tomatos, onions, lettuce, sour cream, cheese) and stack it on two hard tortillas. THEN they wrap that in a huge soft tortilla and grill it. 

Yummy...
I want one....


----------



## xSarahM

kcnyx said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what a 'crunchwrap' is, but im pretty sure i really want one now :(
> 
> They take all the ingredients of a taco (meat, tomatos, onions, lettuce, sour cream, cheese) and stack it on two hard tortillas. THEN they wrap that in a huge soft tortilla and grill it.
> 
> Yummy...
> I want one....Click to expand...


Why would you do that to me? :(
Send me one in the post?


----------



## kcnyx

xSarahM said:


> Why would you do that to me? :(
> Send me one in the post?

That would get my screen messy.


----------



## x__amour

https://i56.tinypic.com/mj1w1.jpg

Gonna go eat this, omnomnomnomitty.


----------



## jc_catt

Oh gosh, seriously, that^^^ looks AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!
I want!
Where can I find?


----------



## x__amour

Should be in the asian aisle at Wal-Mart for a $1! I generally get it from the big asian mart in bulk but if I run out I go to Wal-Mart! :lol:

It's just like korean ramen noodles, haha. But it's really hot! :p
This is what the package looks like! 

https://i54.tinypic.com/fyzytt.jpg


----------



## xSarahM

I just had a Chinese. Egg fried rice, chicken curry, chips and prawn crackers. OMNOMNOM.

But i still really want that thing you just posted, Shannon. Looks so yummy! :(


----------



## Darlin65

I am eating cheesy breadsticks dipped in ranch dressing and it is the best thing I think I have ever tasted! lol


----------



## jc_catt

Nom Nom Nom, I am sooooo getting one of thoooose! :D
... or maybe five :blush:


----------



## Dani1592

11 dpo but i just WANT these!!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







nuts.jpeg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 85









_DSC0006B_8in Carrot Cake_web.jpg
File size: 238 KB
Views: 0









nachos.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Oh my gosh Shannon yummm! I love those also! I have a small asain store up the street from my house and I always get them :) like .70 a package or 2/$1 up there so I always get them! My mom HATES me eating them though so I do it while she's gone :blush:
I want a twice baked potato!!


----------



## x__amour

Here Jessie and Skye (eta: some for Sarah too! :D), I got enough for all of us at the asian mart today. :winkwink:
:rofl:
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 27


----------



## oOskittlesOo

x__amour said:


> Here Jessie and Skye, I got enough for all of us at the asian mart today. :winkwink:
> :rofl:

Oohhhh mmyyyyy ggoooosssshhhhh!! Yessss :blush: I'm so ready for the mail to come :rofl:


----------



## jc_catt

I... I just don't know what to think...
So many emotions at once...
Hunger...Envy...Hunger...


----------



## SisterRose

https://img4.myrecipes.com/i/recipes/ay/06/marshmallow-brownies-ay-1875499-l.jpg

Chocolate brownies. With marshmallow!


----------



## xSarahM

x__amour said:


> Here Jessie and Skye (eta: some for Sarah too! :D), I got enough for all of us at the asian mart today. :winkwink:
> :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Shannon, i bet people were looking at you like, "Wth is she doing!?!?!"
Aw, im so jelly im wobbling! xx


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I'm so weird.. I'm eating fruit loops and cocoa pebbles :haha:

together!!


https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_wbtZLza5SIk/S9sGeTP07hI/AAAAAAAACss/gScrH-FFfnY/s1600/fruit.jpg

https://milantominsk.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/cocoa-pebbles.jpg


----------



## SmartieMeUp

This really is porn. Could slap you all, all over the place. :(


----------



## mariep

I'm really craving a pretzel now, and a CINNAMON PRETZEL! 
https://i53.tinypic.com/208y0t2.jpg
YUM
https://i56.tinypic.com/11t3a1f.jpg
And lots of yummy fruit!
https://i54.tinypic.com/244wlft.jpg
Potato Wedges w/ Bacon :D
https://i53.tinypic.com/34q4cpi.jpg
AND THISSS!
https://i51.tinypic.com/j8e7p0.jpg

I'm so hungry right now :dohh:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol I hate you Marie!!!
My aunt is making me dinner tonight, she's making salad, twice baked potatoes, and steak!! YUM! Roll on 6!!!

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2237/2191094687_e8abfc090e.jpg
https://hostedmedia.reimanpub.com/TOH/Images/Photos/37/exps34308_TH1113264D35A.jpg

https://thumbs.ifood.tv/files/Grilled Pepper Steak.jpg


----------



## mariep

I'm sorry. I'm hungry!! 
Mmm your dinner sounds so gooood!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

mariep said:


> I'm sorry. I'm hungry!!
> Mmm your dinner sounds so gooood!

Every one of the things your wanting looks amazing<3333 is that ice cream a certain kind?? It looks familiar! Lol that sounds dumb but it looks like this yummy ice cream I had like 4 years ago while I was out of town.


----------



## mariep

I think it might be like rainbow sherbert kind. But it looks to good, I would eat it with out knowing for sure.


----------



## x__amour

Mmmm strawberries sound good.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

mariep said:


> I think it might be like rainbow sherbert kind. But it looks to good, I would eat it with out knowing for sure.

It looks amazing<3 I want it!!


----------



## LovingMommy10

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, potatoe wedges !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! With sour cream, holyyyy mmm:haha:


----------



## mariep

LovingMommy10 said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, potatoe wedges !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! With sour cream, holyyyy mmm:haha:

I like to dip them in ranch sometimes, so yummy. And sour cream. I had an omelet today with mustard on it, OMG THAT TASTED GOOD.


----------



## twigpig

I had this after dinner last night, nom nom nom

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2717/4351885593_d4ef8f5016.jpg
Lemon meringue pie & cream


----------



## Darlin65

I have a big think of this Italian pasta salad in my fridge I would LOVE to eat but I am too sick this morning :(

https://www.colavita.com/recipesarchive/img/recipes/main_photo30.jpg


----------



## xxsteffyxx

i just had the most amazing potato wedges in tesco cafe lol!


----------



## mariep

https://i52.tinypic.com/2d1w8dy.jpg

I really want these bad boys!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## charlotte88

i just drove to Mcdonalds and ordered a cheeseburger i didnt even want so i could get a cup of ice and now im sitting here chomping on it :D Mmmm.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I'm making some vegetable eggrolls with sweet and sour sause- mmm I loveeee asain food! LOL. And eating BBQ ruffles with cottage cheese! Plus an orange soda and water! LOL

https://thumbs.ifood.tv/files/images/food/deep-fry-vegetable-egg-roll-01.jpg

https://www.fritolay.com/assets/images/blue/ruffles-authentic-bbq.gif

https://images.pictureshunt.com/pics/c/cottage_cheese-9415.jpg


https://us.cdn1.123rf.com/168nwm/ab...range-soda-with-ice-over-green-background.jpg


https://sacrededenblog.com/wp-content/uploads/icecubes.jpg


----------



## airbear

Darlin65 said:


> I have a big think of this Italian pasta salad in my fridge I would LOVE to eat but I am too sick this morning :(
> 
> https://www.colavita.com/recipesarchive/img/recipes/main_photo30.jpg

I just had to go through 20 pages to get here from where I last left off! Let's just say now I'm starving. Along the way of the 20 pages I did eat a massive bowl of Resse's Puffs but that has not satisfied my cravings! 

I am about to eat and apple but I would love my mom's pasta salad. It's made with the noodles like in the picture above and it has cheddar cheese cubes, jack cheese cubes, cubed ham, and olives mixed with a pesto sauce. It's so delicious. My whole family loves it. I want some so badly right now.

I could also go for my moms race car cassarole. It has noodles that look like wheels, spam cut into tiny pices, small cubed ham, bacon, mixed together with cream of mushroom soup baked and topped with cheese.

I think mom needs to come over and cook!


----------



## merakola

I hope I hope I hope I get this in the morning

https://www.theotherluisprada.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/mcgriddle_1.jpg
*Mcdonald's Mcgriddle*


----------



## mariep

merakola said:


> I hope I hope I hope I get this in the morning
> 
> https://www.theotherluisprada.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/mcgriddle_1.jpg
> *Mcdonald's Mcgriddle*

mmm that looks so good.
i was just bored going though threads and want that now ha.


----------



## Shansam

vinteenage said:


> Dip n' Dots pleaseee!
> https://tarynwyatt.homestead.com/files/DippinDots/dots2.jpg

Oh myyy.
What are THESE??
they look so tasty


----------



## mariep

Those are Dip n Dots.
There really yummy and nice for a hot day. Mmm.


----------



## Shansam

Is it ice..icecream or sweets?


----------



## BrEeZeY

omg i missed this thread! i am having pizza rolls and they are PERFECT!!! 

https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/Pizza_Rolls.jpg


----------



## xSarahM

Damn, Brea. They've just made me hungry! (Am i spelling your name right? :blush: So sorry if its wrong.)
Today i've had McDonalds Chilli Chicken Wrap (With no chips though) and a Barbeque! Oh and we're having Eton Mess later :cloud9: I actually havent snacked much today, i think i had a couple of biscuits. 

https://ravishingrecipes.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/eton_mess.jpg
Eton Mess ^ Cream, Strawberries Mirangue (sp?) Yummy!


----------



## BrEeZeY

yea you are :) i really really want chocolate!!! ummmm!!!!


----------



## birdiex

I really want 

Lamb Dansak w/ Onion Salad, Boiled rice & a lemon squeezed over (with a touch of mint yoghurt poured on, and a popadom to accompany)
https://img.foxy.sy2.com/images/default/dansak.gif

YUM.


----------



## xSarahM

I dont eat Lamb, but that looks (+ Sounds) Lush!


----------



## PregNan7

OMG this thread make me so hungry :(


----------



## we can't wait

Shansam said:


> Is it ice..icecream or sweets?

Dip 'N Dots is icecream in the form of tiny little beads. :thumbup:

I'm not even pregnant anymore, but I still crave things SO hard. I want chick-fil-a like nobody's business. :munch:

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTqrRw1xXt_GHuX_6qc8QdtfEmL5Fj_3r-64BSH1NQiFAgQg4oS + https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTm5MSu5nAu2BTfo-irs8BqH7Q9hHV8ohjfG_v6lGXsOt636IqZJQ = HEAVEN ON A PLATE!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Guys. i went threw the first page. DONE. im soooooo hungry hahahaha


----------



## Darlin65

OMG! YUMM! Somebody come make me one of these:haha: I'm too lazy to do it:dohh:


https://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l5zjecghug1qcf27qo1_500.jpg


----------



## daydreamerx

ah im so hungry!!
i want., 
mcchicken sandwhich 
https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT8VweegM7xA458_W3CS_CES6ay3u3Ciy8Ikn0x7jMoTVvtG4_q
sugar puffs:haha:
https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRRCKZV09bzLaZUy-8MA3959lLPBC8luTcG_D7ac-OJqCDo4ldhJPrbtMpd
lasagna 
https://images.pictureshunt.com/pics/l/lasagne-5768.gif
lemon pie
https://www.traditionalenglishpuddings.co.uk/images/lemonmeringuepie.jpg

oh my life, i so wish i had that toaster in spy kids that makes you whatever you ask for...


----------



## xSarahM

Scarlett, that would be so good!
Tonight im having fish and chips, omnomnom. So excited.


----------



## charlotte88

i had fish and chips for dinner last night :D.

I just ate a pint glass filled with ice lol. my mum keeps looking at me and cringing at home im chomping on it!! its so good!!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Yess! i want this right here right now!
 



Attached Files:







thumb_600.jpg
File size: 113.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bbymammademi

oh my god you guys are making me so hungry


----------



## Shanelley

Honestly i need to eat dinner but dnt know what to have..!!!


----------



## x__amour

I want spaghettiiii. :cry:


----------



## charlotte88

i just made me and sean the yummiest dinner with lettuce, cucumber, tomato, colslaw, rice & sweetcorn salad, chorizo and salami. 

i love a salad on a hot day! 

x


----------

